# iwl3945, authentication with AP timed out [SOLVED]

## se214

Hi all.

I can't connect to wifi.

```

#lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0a:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

```

```

#dmesg | tail

[   81.874988] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:84:e0:42

[   81.875861] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:84:e0:42

[   82.075112] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:84:e0:42

[   82.275110] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:84:e0:42

[   82.475131] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1b:11:84:e0:42 timed out

[   98.018757] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:84:e0:42

[   98.019699] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:84:e0:42

[   98.219119] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:84:e0:42

[   98.419113] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:84:e0:42

[   98.619115] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:1b:11:84:e0:42 timed out

```

```

/etc/wpa_suplicant/wpa_suplicant.conf

network={

        ssid="qoopol"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        scan_ssid=1

        psk=..........

}

```

```
/etc/conf.d/net

#config_eth0="null"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

```

```
iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1B:11:84:E0:42

                    ESSID:"qoopol"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=87/100  Signal level:-46 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000004aa6f179

                    Extra: Last beacon: 60ms ago

```

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:32:25:f9

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:2d:74:40

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-02-2D-74-40-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

Help me please. 

If need more info, i post later.

Sorry for my English  :Smile: Last edited by se214 on Sat Jan 31, 2009 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## se214

debug on

part of /var/log/messages http://dpaste.com/113776/

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# equery list iwl

```

----------

## se214

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2300_@_1.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 Jan 2009 07:25:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="        http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/qutim-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread esd firefox fortran gd gdbm gif glib gpm gtk hal iconv jpeg kde logrotate midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre perl png posix python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection session sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales utf8 vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en ru" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

equery list iwl

```
[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.6 (0)
```

----------

## se214

wpa_supplicant -dd -iwlan0 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ap_scan=1

Line: 2 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     71 6f 6f 70 6f 6c                                 qoopol

key_mgmt: 0x2

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='qoopol'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:13:02:2d:74:40

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 4

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     71 6f 6f 70 6f 6c                                 qoopol

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 925 bytes of scan results (4 BSSes)

Scan results: 4

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:1b:11:84:e0:42 ssid='qoopol' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

Trying to associate with 00:1b:11:84:e0:42 (SSID='qoopol' freq=2412 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:1b:11:84:e0:42 into blacklist

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     71 6f 6f 70 6f 6c                                 qoopol

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 427 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:1b:11:84:e0:42 ssid='qoopol' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

Trying to associate with 00:1b:11:84:e0:42 (SSID='qoopol' freq=2412 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID 00:1b:11:84:e0:42 blacklist count incremented to 2

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

Scan results: 0

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:1b:11:84:e0:42 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     71 6f 6f 70 6f 6c                                 qoopol

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 183 bytes of scan results (1 BSSes)

Scan results: 1

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:1b:11:84:e0:42 ssid='qoopol' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=22 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

Trying to associate with 00:1b:11:84:e0:42 (SSID='qoopol' freq=2412 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

----------

## d2_racing

When you try to connect, can you post this :

```

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## se214

```

se-laptop se # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING

se-laptop se # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

se-laptop se # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

se-laptop se # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

se-laptop se # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

se-laptop se # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

se-laptop se # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

se-laptop se # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING

se-laptop se # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

se-laptop se # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

se-laptop se # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you change your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf to that :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="qoopol"

   psk="your_key"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}

```

----------

## se214

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="qoopol"

   psk="your_key"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

} 
```

# wpa_supplicant -ddd -iwlan0 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=0

Line: 6 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     71 6f 6f 70 6f 6c                                 qoopol

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=14): [REMOVED]

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x10

group: 0x10

priority=5 (0x5)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='qoopol'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:13:02:2d:74:40

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

EAPOL: disable timer tick

```

----------

## se214

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

#config_eth0="null"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

```

after # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# wpa_cli status

```

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00

ssid=qoopol

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=CCMP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=ASSOCIATED

```

# iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"qoopol"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## d2_racing

What do you have when you run this :

```
# iwlist scan 
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you change that :

```

psk="your_key"

```

For psk="XXX" where XXX represent your psk passphrase.

----------

## se214

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you change that :
> 
> ```
> 
> psk="your_key"
> ...

 

Yes of course I changed psk on my passphrase. 	

I just copied from your post here  :Smile: 

----------

## se214

```

se-laptop se # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

se-laptop se # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Нет такого устройства // device not found

se-laptop se # echo 1 > /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/enable

se-laptop se # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Нет такого устройства

se-laptop se # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945               150388  0

se-laptop se # modprobe -r iwl3945

se-laptop se # modprobe iwl3945

se-laptop se # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Нет такого устройства

se-laptop se # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:32:25:f9

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:2d:74:40

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-02-2D-74-40-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

se-laptop se # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

se-laptop se # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

HW switch off -> on

```

se-laptop se # modprobe -r iwl3945

se-laptop se # modprobe iwl3945

se-laptop se # dmesg | tail

[  452.240546] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e070 <keycode>' to make it known.

[  452.250704] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf0 on isa0060/serio0).

[  452.250712] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e070 <keycode>' to make it known.

[  464.232718] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

[  464.232726] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[  464.232805] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  464.232826] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  464.232849] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[  464.274179] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

[  464.279451] phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

se-laptop se # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# lsmod

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## se214

```
# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945
```

# dmesg | tail

```
[  337.007535] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e070 <keycode>' to make it known.

[  337.017336] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf0 on isa0060/serio0).

[  337.017344] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e070 <keycode>' to make it known.

[  357.366299] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

[  357.366306] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[  357.366603] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  357.366626] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  357.366648] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[  357.408191] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

[  357.409373] phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'
```

# lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945               150388  0

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

```

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Нет такого устройства // device not found

```

# ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:32:25:f9

          inet addr:192.168.0.197  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:36ff:fe32:25f9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:200 errors:13 dropped:13 overruns:13 frame:0

          TX packets:208 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:160557 (156.7 KiB)  TX bytes:33100 (32.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:2d:74:40

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-02-2D-74-40-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

# iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

# iwlist scan 

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

# dmesg | tail

```
[  357.366299] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

[  357.366306] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[  357.366603] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  357.366626] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  357.366648] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[  357.408191] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

[  357.409373] phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[  421.261897] iwl3945 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  421.262340] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

[  421.529294] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
```

But HW switch is ON.

Later I'll try again after reboot.Last edited by se214 on Sat Jan 31, 2009 8:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## se214

I reboot my laptop and switch HW to ON state.

```
# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945
```

# lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945               150388  0
```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:32:25:f9

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:2d:74:40

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-02-2D-74-40-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

# iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

# iwlist scan

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1B:11:84:E0:42

                    ESSID:"qoopol"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=74/100  Signal level:-60 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000002294e95165

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1898ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:A0:C5:D1:3C:6A

                    ESSID:"Home"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=54/100  Signal level:-76 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s

                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000005e310340d4

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1657ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:22:15:4F:99:EA

                    ESSID:"WL520GC_Qa2z"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=38/100  Signal level:-86 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000d4e893e183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1000ms ago
```

'qoopol' it is my AP

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your .config....only the part that are related to the Wifi configuration.

----------

## se214

Problem solved by BIOS firmware update.

d2_racing thank you very very much!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

